# Parking lot striping



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

I have been asked to stripe a fairly large grocery store parking lot. I have painted curbs and lines in small capacity but want the most pro way of going about it. Any advice on paints and machines ?


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We use the Line Lazer from Graco. We use SW's SetFast TM5626, solvent based acrylic and HotLine TM2153 Waterborne Acrylic.

However, we are testing and maybe moving to SW's Pro-Park Waterborne Traffic Paint as we've been creating a lot of left over Acetone was waste for disposal.

Also, maybe making the move to a different manufacturer called Franklin. They have a line of water based traffic paints.

I assume you are going over the existing faded lines? If not, you have a real job ahead of you laying out the parking spaces.


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks roamer...yes going over faded lines. Should they be pressure washed and primed ? I was hoping to use solvent based unless you feel the waterborne is comparable


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Roamer said:


> We use the Line Lazer from Graco. We use SW's SetFast TM5626, solvent based acrylic and HotLine TM2153 Waterborne Acrylic.
> 
> However, we are testing and maybe moving to SW's Pro-Park Waterborne Traffic Paint as we've been creating a lot of left over Acetone was waste for disposal.
> 
> ...


Do any traffic paints still contain lead?


----------

